# [2006 thread] No of Units at Resorts



## cp73 (Jul 9, 2006)

In one of the other posts there was a list of how many request had been made at the resorts for exchanges. In looking at that list the question that comes to mind is how many units are there at each resort. I went through the FAQ and searched and I couldn't find a listing of all the resorts and how many units are there plus how many timeshares this equates to at each location. So I started one based upon pieces I found on this board. As you can see it has a lot of blanks on many of the resorts. In fact I am not sure what I have listed is 100% accurate. Can you look at this list and provide me with correct info and I will repost the list when it is done. Also I have defined a unit as the maximum size which is normally before the lockoff is split. Also I assume that 51 weeks are sold for each unit.


----------



## wsrobinson (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*

I believe they final two are Harbor Point and Sunset Pointe in Hilton Head as I did not see them listed elsewhere.


----------



## floyddl (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*

Your list is also missing Mountainside and Summit Watch


----------



## sandytoes (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*

You are also missing Manor Club in Williamsburg, VA. Thank you for taking the time to try to figure this all out . . . I've wondered how many units are at each resort myself. While I can not add to the information you provided, I hope others can. Thank you. Karen


----------



## cp73 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*

thanks for your notes I will update it tonight...Keep them coming...


----------



## ZDJ (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*

Wow.  Looks great!  Building on this, I don't suppose anyone knows unit counts by view type or unit size?  (ie No. of two bedrooms units at ocean watch villas that are ocean front, ocean view, ocean side, and garden)?


----------



## ArBravesFan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*

Missing Horizons in Branson.


----------



## ZCar (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*

ZDJ:
This info is usually in the Governing Documents Book (CC&R's).


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*

That's a nice list to have for each project but it will keep changing if they are still adding buildings on.  I can give you the breakdown of the MOC as we were recently there.  This will give you what type of view you have too.    

The units in the Maui, Molokai and Lanai Wings of the MOC (7 basic types currently).

OBOF - One bedroom,  4 persons, ocean front - *18* units.
TBOF - Two bedrooms,  8 persons, ocean front - *48* units.
OBOV - One bedroom, 4 persons, ocean view - *99* units.
TBOV - Two bedrooms, 8 persons, ocean view - *44* units.
OBM/GV - One bedroom, 4 persons, mountain/garden view - *43* units.
TBM/GV - Two bedrooms, 8 persons, mountain/garden view - *39* units.
OBIV - One bedroom, 4 persons, island view, in the Maui wing - *20* units.

The units in the new Lahaina tower of the MOC (4 basic types currently).

L2M/GV - Two bedrooms, 8 persons, garden view - *20* units.
L2OV - Two bedrooms, 8 persons, ocean view - *21* units.
L2OF - Two bedrooms, 8 persons, ocean front - *24* units. 
L3OF - Three bedrooms, 10 persons, ocean front - *12* units.


----------



## ktrick (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*

I believe the Monarch in Hilton Head is missing.


----------



## cp73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*

Any more info?  lots of blanks still


----------



## myip (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*

88 units for St. Kitts.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*

I think the chart is good info but there will be a problem keeping it up to date for those resorts that are still growing, such as Newport Coast, Canyon Villas, etc.  As new suites are completed the numbers will change.  

In addition, some resorts have two codes, like Grand Vista and Manor Club MMC & MSE where an owner in one cannot book into the other part unless it's an exchange, so you may want to to list both parts.  

It's my impression that Marriott sells 52 weeks a year, not 51.  A timeshare I had years ago sold only 51 weeks a year and was supposed to spend a week each year for refurb needs, but I'm not sure I ever saw much change from year to year.

Brian


----------



## floyddl (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*



			
				pwrshift said:
			
		

> I think the chart is good info but there will be a problem keeping it up to date for those resorts that are still growing, such as Newport Coast, Canyon Villas, etc.  As new suites are completed the numbers will change.



What you say is true however I know that the number listed for Ocean Watch is the total built out units.  Currently there are only 50 OF and 100 OS units in round numbers.  They will be adding another 70 OF, and 130 OV and GV.

It would be nice to know the current numbers at each resort and the built out numbers.


----------



## TerryM (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*

The Monarch has 121 units.


----------



## cp73 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*



			
				pwrshift said:
			
		

> It's my impression that Marriott sells 52 weeks a year, not 51.  Brian



I thought my deed for DSVI says I have a 1/51 divided interest in the property. I will have to check. What do others think?

Also I am happy to put in the actual units today VS total build out if someone can provide me with that info...I can do the same with OF, OV, and Garden view if I am given that info...


----------



## NJDave (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*

For Cypress Harbour - The public offering offering statement from 1991 states that 512 units would be built with 26,112 time-share periods.


----------



## dgleason (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: No of Units at Resorts*

While visiting Marriott Ocean Point last week, I asked the rep. how many units are planned at the new St. Kitts Marriott timeshare.  His reply was only a total of 83 when completed.:whoopie:


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 13, 2006)

*More feedback?*

It would be nice to finish this project. 

The easy way may be to call the MVCI for your resort as they should have it handy.


----------



## funtime (Aug 13, 2006)

*Great info for exchanging*

 This is great - keep up the good work.  It stands to reason that the bigger the resort, the easier the exchange so this info will be great for exchanges as well.  Funtime


----------



## cp73 (Aug 13, 2006)

I need more info......


----------



## mpizza (Aug 14, 2006)

*MFV*

Marriott Fairway Villas in New Jersey has 150 units built to date.  View is irrelevant. 

Maria


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2006)

Added info (from Marriott.com), some of which is based on currently available units and other based on full build-out:

AZ Canyon Villas 252
CA Grand Residence 133
CA Timber Lodge 340
CA Shadow Ridge 756
CO Mountain Valley 111
CO StreamSide 96
FL BeachPlace 412
FL Doral 130
FL Horizons 240
FL Imperial Palms 46
FL Royal Palms 123
FL Sabal Palms 80
HI Kauai Beach 464
MA Custom House 84
MO Horizons 144
NJ Fairway Villas 150 
NV Grand Chateau 203
UT MountainSide 364
UT Summit Watch 270
VA Manor 276
Aruba Ocean Club 311
Aruba Surf Club 624
France Village d'Ile-de-France 295
Spain Playa Andaluza 141
Spain Marbella Beach 288
Spain Club Son Antem 192
Thailand Phuket Beach 138
UK 47 Park Street 49


----------



## cp73 (Aug 30, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> Added info (from Marriott.com), some of which is based on currently available units and other based on full build-out:



Dave,

Thanks for the all the additional items.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 30, 2006)

I have added a link to this thread in the FAQs for this forum. 

Thanks for your work in putting this together, Chris!


----------



## ral (Aug 6, 2008)

According to Program Documents Book, Marriott's Grand Chateau will have 888 units at build-out.


----------



## ral (Aug 6, 2008)

*Oceana Palms*

Marriott's Oceana Palms (Singer Island, Riviera Beach, FL) will have 169 units at build-out.


----------



## javabean (Aug 6, 2008)

Regarding the question of 51 or 52 weeks per Marriott year. I seem to remember something during our initial sales presentation that allows Marriott to account for maintainance and refurbishment down time on each unit. Fuzzy memory.


----------



## m61376 (May 24, 2009)

Chris-
Not all the numbers are before the lock-off is split. The Aruba Surf Club is something like 454 villas at full build-out. Interestingly, the Marriott website lists it as 624 rooms; that actually was the number of separate keyed rooms before the last tower was built (meaning counting each side of the lock-out) and they never updated it.
 So at 51 weeks per room the total number of owners is 27,795.


----------



## cp73 (May 25, 2009)

Latest update...


----------



## nonutrix (Aug 25, 2009)

47 Park Street - 637 ownership intervals

nonutrix


----------



## Time2Buy (Oct 30, 2009)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club*


2 bedroom/2 bath lockoffs (1,190 sq. ft)
350 Makai (OV) Units
304 Mauka (IV) Units
2 bedroom/2 bath Penthouse lockoffs (1200 sq. ft)
30 Makai (OV) Penthouse Units
27 Mauka (IV) Penthouse Units
3 bedroom/3 bath lockoff (1,800 sq. ft)
39 Makai (OV) Units
750 Villas at build out


----------



## Whirl (Oct 31, 2009)

Barony Beach -- 35 OceanFront units
Great list, Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 23, 2013)

Using the information posted by GregT in this post as well as the original information from cp73, I have compiled the following information related to the number of units at each resort. This list unfortunately doesn't have a breakdown by view.

The resorts and numbers in *Red* are still unconfirmed. It seemed that when MVW provided information in their Information Statement that they combined a the counts for the original section and sequels for Shadow Ridge and Manor Club. I also know that Ko'Olina has opened the other half of the Hale Nai'a tower, so I don't think the Built vs. Planned number is correct for Ko'Olina.

*Resort.......................Built..Planned*
Aruba Ocean Club..............218	
Aruba Surf Club...............450	
Barony Beach Club.............255	
BeachPlace Towers.............206	
Canyon Villas.................213.....39
Crystal Shores.................67	
Custom House...................84	
Cypress Harbour...............510	
Desert Springs I..............236	
Desert Springs II.............402	
Fairway Villas................180.....90
Frenchman's Cove..............155.....66
Grand Chateau.................448....447
Grand Residence Lake Tahoe....199	
Grand Residence Bay Point......65	
Grande Ocean..................290	
Grande Vista..................900	
Harbour Club...................40	
Harbour Lake..................312....588
Harbour Point..................86	
Sunset Pointe..................25	
Heritage Club..................30	
Imperial Palms.................46	
Kalanipu'u.....................72
Kauai Beach Club..............232	
Grand Residence Kalanipu'u......3	
*Ko'Olina......................428....322*
Lakeshore Reserve..............95....245
Legends Edge...................83	
*Manor Club....................200	
Manor Club Sequel.............	* 
Maui Ocean Club...............311	
Maui Ocean Club Sequel........148	
Monarch at Sea Pines..........122	
Mountain Side.................182	
Mountain Valley Lodge..........78	
Newport Coast.................700	
Ocean Pointe..................341	
Ocean Watch...................374	
Oceana Palms..................169
Ritz Carlton Club - Vail......	
Royal Palms...................123	
Sabal Palms....................80	
*Shadow Ridge..................500....484
Shadow Ridge II...............	* 
St. Kitts Beach Club...........88	
Streamside.....................96	
Summit Watch..................135	
Surfwatch.....................195	
Timber Lodge..................264	
Villas at Doral...............141	
Waiohai.......................231	
Willow Ridge Lodge............132....282
Village d'iie de France.......295	
Playa Andaluza................141	
Marbella Beach Club...........288	
Club Son Antem................192	
Phuket Beach Club.............138	
47 Park Street.................49

Does anyone know how many units are in each section at Manor Club and/or Shadow Ridge? Also, how many units were opened in 2012 at Ko'Olina when MVCI opened the other half of Hale Nai'a?


----------



## SMB1 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Kalanipu'u?*

Where is this (I assume Hawaii).  Is this New?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 23, 2013)

SMB1 said:


> Where is this (I assume Hawaii).  Is this New?



Kalanipu'u = Kauai Lagoons


----------



## GregT (Mar 23, 2013)

Dioxide,

I know the new tower view categories at MOC are:

81 ocean front units (45 Napili, 36 Lahaina)
21 ocean view units (all Lahaina)
20 mountain/garden view units (all Lahaina)
26 Island view units (all Napili)

Thanks for updated schedules.

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 23, 2013)

GregT said:


> Dioxide,
> 
> I know the new tower view categories at MOC are:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Greg. Using this along with the assumption that cp73's numbers were for the original section along with Lahaina (but not Napili), I have determined the numbers for the original section.

66 Ocean Front
143 Ocean View
102 Garden View


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Aruba Ocean Club*

126   One bedroom units

82    Two bedroom units

These numbers may not reflect the ocean front units


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2013)

ilene13 said:


> 126   One bedroom units
> 
> 82    Two bedroom units
> 
> These numbers may not reflect the ocean front units



Great info. MVW indicated 218 units total at the Ocean Club. Your numbers add up to 208. Is it possible that those other 10 are Ocean Front?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2013)

GregT said:


> Dioxide,
> 
> I know the new tower view categories at MOC are:
> 
> ...



Greg, Do you happen to know the breakdown of 2BR units to 3BR units?


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 24, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Great info. MVW indicated 218 units total at the Ocean Club. Your numbers add up to 208. Is it possible that those other 10 are Ocean Front?



yes there are a mixture of 1 and 2 bedroom units.  But I would think there are about 36 OF units.  There are 6 floors and 3 units per floor.  So I think the 218 is a little under.


----------



## Sunbum (Mar 24, 2013)

ilene13 said:


> yes there are a mixture of 1 and 2 bedroom units.  But I would think there are about 36 OF units.  There are 6 floors and 3 units per floor.  So I think the 218 is a little under.



There is 12 2 bedroom O/F and 12 1 bdrm O.F


----------



## GregT (Mar 25, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Greg, Do you happen to know the breakdown of 2BR units to 3BR units?



Dioxide,

As noted, there are 81 OF units in the new towers.

Of these, 22 are 3BR OF units (10 in Napili and 12 in Lahaina) -- all fixed weeks.

There are 59 2BR OF units (35 in Napili and 24 in Lahaina).  With respect to fixed/float, of the 24 units in Lahaina, 10 are fixed week units (floors 1, 3, 8, 11 and 12).    Only four of the 35 Napili units are fixed (top two floors).

Best,

Greg


Note:   the MOC view grid (attached) erroneously includes Floor 7 as Fixed in Lahaina, it is floating.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hopefully this isn't too hard to read.

Resort............................ ..Weeks. .Ocean. .Ocean. .Ocean. .Island. .Garden. .Excellent. .Units. ........ .1BR. ..............Additional..
.................................. .in Year .Front. .Side.. .View.. ..View.. ..View.. ...View.... .Built. .Studio. .1BR. .2BR...3BR...Planned Units
Aruba Ocean Club.................. ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ..218.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Aruba Surf Club................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ..450.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Barony Beach Club................. ...51... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ..255.. ........ ..... .255. ..... ..............
BeachPlace Towers................. ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....206.... ..206.. ........ ..... .206. ..... ..............
Canyon Villas..................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....213.... ..213.. ........ ..... .213. ..... ......39......
Club Son Antem.................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....224.... ..224.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Crystal Shores.................... ...52... ...38.. ...13.. ..16... ....0... ....0... ......0.... ...67.. ........ ..... ..65. ...2. ..............
Custom House...................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....84.... ...84.. ........ ..84. ..... ..... ..............
Cypress Harbour................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....510.... ..510.. ........ ..... .510. ..... ..............
Desert Springs I.................. ...51... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....236.... ..236.. ........ ..... .236. ..... ..............
Desert Springs II................. ...51... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....402.... ..402.. ........ ..... .402. ..... ..............
Fairway Villas.................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....180.... ..180.. ........ ..... .180. ..... ......90......
Frenchman's Cove.................. ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....155.... ..155.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ......66......
Grand Chateau..................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....448.... ..448.. ........ ..... ..... ..... .....447......
Grand Residence 47 Park Street.... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....49.... ...49.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Grand Residence Bay Point......... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....65.... ...65.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Grand Residence Kalanipu'u........ ...52... ....3.. ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ....3.. ........ ..... ...1. ...2. ..............
Grand Residence Lake Tahoe........ ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....199.... ..199.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Grande Ocean...................... ...51... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ..290.. ........ ..... .290. ..... ..............
Grande Vista...................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....900.... ..900.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Harbour Club...................... ...51... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....40.... ...40.. ........ ..... ..40. ..... ..............
Harbour Lake...................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....312.... ..312.. ........ ..... .312. ...........588......
Harbour Point..................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....86.... ...86.. ........ ..... ..86. ..... ..............
Heritage Club..................... ...50... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....30.... ...30.. ........ ..... ..30. ..... ..............
Imperial Palms.................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....46.... ...46.. ........ ..... ..... ..46. ..............
Kalanipu'u........................ ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ...72.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Kauai Beach Club.................. ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ..232.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Ko'Olina.......................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ..560.. ........ ..... ..... ..... .....190......
Lakeshore Reserve................. ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....95.... ...95.. ........ ..... ..... ..... .....245......
Legends Edge...................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....83.... ...83.. ........ ..... ..83. ..... ..............
Mai Khoa Beach Club............... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ..126.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
*Manor Club........................ ...51... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....200.... ..200.. ........ ..... .200. ..... ..............
Manor Club Sequel................. ...51.5.. ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ....... ........ ..... ..... ..... .............*
Marbella Beach Club............... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....288.... ..288.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Maui Ocean Club................... ...52... ...66.. ....0.. ..143.. ....0... ..102... ......0.... ..311.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Maui Ocean Club Sequel............ ...52... ...81.. ....0.. ...21.. ...26... ...20... ......0.... ..148.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Monarch at Sea Pines.............. ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ..122.. ........ ..... .121. ...1. ..............
Mountain Side..................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....182.... ..182.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Mountain Valley Lodge............. ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....78.... ...78.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Newport Coast..................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....700.... ..700.. ........ ..... .700. ..... ..............
Ocean Pointe...................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ..341.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Ocean Watch....................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ..374.. ........ ..... .374. ..... ..............
Oceana Palms...................... ...52... ...39.. ....0.. ..130.. ....0... ....0... ......0.... ..169.. ........ ..... .169. ..... ..............
Phuket Beach Club................. ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ..144.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Playa Andaluza.................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ..173.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Ritz Carlton Club - San Francisco. ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....25.... ...25.. ........ ..... ..... ............19......
*Ritz Carlton Club - Vail.......... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ....... ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............*
Royal Palms....................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....123.... ..123.. ........ ..... .123. ..... ..............
Sabal Palms....................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....80.... ...80.. ........ ..... ..80. ..... ..............
*Shadow Ridge...................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....500.... ..500.. ........ ..... .500. ...........484......
Shadow Ridge II................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ....... ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............*
St. Kitts Beach Club.............. ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....88.... ...88.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Streamside........................ ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....96.... ...96.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Summit Watch...................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....135.... ..135.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Sunset Pointe..................... ...51... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....25.... ...25.. ........ ..... ..25. ..... ..............
Surfwatch......................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ..195.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
The Empire Place.................. ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ .....55.... ...55.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Timber Lodge...................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....264.... ..264.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Village d'iie de France........... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....185.... ..185.. ........ ..... ..... ..... ..............
Villas at Doral................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....141.... ..141.. ........ ..... .141. ..... ..............
Waiohai........................... ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ........... ..231.. ........ ..... .231. ..... ..............
Willow Ridge Lodge................ ...52... ....... ....... ....... ........ ........ ....132.... ..132.. ........ ..... .132. ...........282......


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 8, 2013)

GregT said:


> Dioxide,
> 
> As noted, there are 81 OF units in the new towers.
> 
> ...



Greg, are all 22 3BR units in Maui Sequel Ocean Front?


----------



## GregT (Apr 8, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Greg, are all 22 3BR units in Maui Sequel Ocean Front?



Yes, all 3BR units in Maui Sequal are ocean front. Thanks for tracking this!


Edited: Maui Ocean Club Sequel in your list looks correct -- thanks very much


----------



## GregT (Apr 8, 2013)

Dioxide, 

Does your Weeks in Year column in the post above represent the number of weeks that Marriott sold?

Very interesting stuff...

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 9, 2013)

GregT said:


> Dioxide,
> 
> Does your Weeks in Year column in the post above represent the number of weeks that Marriott sold?
> 
> ...



Yes, as best as I can determine. Most of the legal descriptions in the trust conveyance notices contain the percentage of ownership (ie 1/52, 1/104, 1/51). In fact, MVCI did record a few amendments to some notices for Manor Club as they had indicated a 1/51.5 interest when in fact it was only 1/51. I have this wrong in my post and will update.

I did recheck Manor Club Sequel and it looks to be 1/51.5. I will update that also.

Anywhere that the legal description didn't indicate the number of units sold, I have just used 52 weeks.


----------

